# How Many Handguns Do You Need?



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

A friend of mine and I were discussing how many pistols you need. Doesn't include specialized competition pistols.

His thought is:
Large revolver, 44 mag or better for hunting or defense from animals in the field
Full frame 9mm or 40 cal for personal defense in non-carry situation
Sub-compact 9 or 40 for most carry situations. Revolver or semiauto
Mini like Ruger LCP as pocket pistol carry when nothing bigger will work

I would add a good 22 plinker for fun and go with a 4in barrel and a mini for personal defense needs to stay at a total of 4


----------



## tickerim (Jan 16, 2013)

I am thinking that, in some ways, the more the better but that is not the basis for this string.

Anyway, to the point.

1. 12ga shotgun that can handle slugs and shot which can be used for hunting or home defense.
2. A high-powered rifle (7mm or larger) for hunting.
3. 1 or 2 concealable 9mm pistols which can be used for non carry defense and/or conceal carry.
4. A .380 or .32 smaller than the 9mm pistol(s) in case the carry needs a smaller pistol.
5. 1 good accurate .22 caliber rifle for small game.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I did say "handguns". I would add a high capacity magazine semi auto carbine for defense in extreme situations to your long gun list. Doesn't need to be an AR15, but something a little more military than a bolt action hunting rifle.


----------



## tickerim (Jan 16, 2013)

Oops, your right on saying "handguns". Sorry about that I missed that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that you need only _one_ handgun.
The reason for my suggestion has to do with absolute familiarity in the panic of a save-your-life situation: You do not want to be caught dithering "Now, let's see-which pistol am I carrying...?"
You need to be able to reach in the exact same place for the exact same gun-or, at least, for a gun which operates in exactly the same way. (For instance, a smaller version.)

Unless you are a dedicated handgun hunter, with the necessary skills and experience, the same handgun that will save your life in the city is the same handgun that will save your life in the woods. No handgun you can conveniently carry will take care of a determined or angry grizzly bear. Every handgun you can conveniently carry will kill deer and snakes.

The one exception I suggest to my "handgun law" is a .22 rimfire conversion that fits your pistol. If you absolutely want to shoot a .22 rimfire pistol, this is the way to go.

A wise man once said: "Beware the man with but one gun. He may know how to use it."


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My grandfather had a room in his condo, there were maybe just under 60 shotguns, acouple handguns, and even a musket.

Obviously it left an impression on me, his ol war room is something I hope to replicate, except I am definitely more into handguns (eventually ARs as well) then shotguns, but it is my sincere belief there is no such thing as too many handguns. No such thing as too many guns in general.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A wise man once said: "Beware the man with but one gun. He may know how to use it."


Hopefully the one gun man's firearm doesn't malfunction... Because the man with the backup pistol is the man who believes in second chances lol

Just shaking the cage


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...How could a flintlock musket malfunction? :numbchuck:


(Consider your chain yanked in return.)


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Flintlocks were renown for misfires. Damp priming comes to mind. Maybe it's my naval background.

Though what I am hearing is that if I get good with my one pistol, Ruger SR40, is all I need.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Two .40's....one hammer fired, one striker fired.......one .380 striker fired.........one wheel gun 9mm.......


----------



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

That depends. When Obamasuits come to collect them how many cheapos do I have to give them before they think, "He must not have any more, lets go to the next house." Then I can turn around and get out my good ones.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When I read the title, I was thinking this was a thread about some anit-gun person trying to determine out "gun needs" for us! Like the ones that say "....why do you need so many guns? ...why do you need 30 rd. magazines, ....etc." :anim_lol:


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

How many do they make? :smt033


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

You did say NEED and not WANT....is that correct? :anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You might be better with a one gun style to handle all your available mags in an emergency situation. In the dark of the night sleeping in your bed, in your house the front door comes bashing in . you reach for your 45 1911 handgun and grab extra magazines. son of a gun!! I grabbed the wrong magazines,lol gosh darn it i grabbed the nine milimeter mags. Just making a simple point about the one gun and knowing how to properly use that one gun in an emergency situation. Maybe buy a couple dozen of the same gun,lol and all the mags will fit, all the safeties will be the same, the mag release buttons will be the same. Pointing and shooting in the dark, oops know your target, lol. darn wife, I forgot she had that pta meeting tonight. Nothing wrong with owning different guns, we are collectors . But don't confuse yourself with keeping different readily available handguns for emergency situations. Waking from a sound sleep can be hard enough with out that first cup of coffee. let me see i'm in NY, 7 round 1911's here we come,lol.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

To me, guns are tools. I may enjoy practicing with them, but they are tools. The original question is like asking how many hammers do I need as a home owner. I won't buy a 1911 just to practice with it. My 40 cal meets my needs and has more bullets. I was interested if there was some basic use for a hand gun that I wasn't covering with the original list.

To pic's comments, since I own an SR40, if I buy a smaller gun, the first one I would look at would be an SR40c. On the otherhand, I don't think they make an SR44mag. But it would be fun.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

As many as you want and can afford is how I see it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have way more than I'll ever need.

Having said that, I'm always on the look out to buy another. :mrgreen:


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

"just one more"...


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I would like to have one of each. I'm not greedy.


----------



## Kotis (Jan 20, 2013)

I would say every gun enthusuast should own these:

1. A 45acp
2. A high capacity 9mm
3. A 22 plinker
4. A 357/38 six shooter


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Kotis said:


> I would say every gun enthusuast should own these:
> 
> 1. A 45acp
> 2. A high capacity 9mm
> ...


I've got that list covered......several times over. :mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't see a reason for a high cap 9 and an acp other than wanting it. Can't a full size 40 fill both roles?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Ballistics wise yes, but I don't think the 9's on the list for that reason. For a 40 and a 9, which ammo is more prevalent and available worldwide? Don't think its the 40...


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

this...



warbird1 said:


> As many as you want and can afford is how I see it.


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Need? probably 3, one for plinking, one for home defense, and one for ccw/pocket carry. Want- all I can get/afford. LOL


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

> That depends. When Obamasuits come to collect them how many cheapos do I have to give them before they think, "He must not have any more, lets go to the next house." Then I can turn around and get out my good ones.


F those guys. Don't give anything to anybody. "From my cold dead hands!!!", Charlton Heston.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

A .45 Semi-Auto, a .357 Magnum, a .38 Snub, and a .22LR Semi-Auto. 

These comprise 4 of the 5 that I used to own, before that bizzare smelting accident last week.

Two big ones, and two little ones. Beyond that, give me a 12 Gauge Pump Shotgun and a .22 Rifle.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

Right now I have all the handguns I need but if I visit a gunshop and see something that pushes my buttons, my needs will change


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's almost never a question of need but rather one of want. Gun people usually wind up owning a number of handguns because they are always looking for that elusive perfect gun.... or just want something because of its novelty or interest. So need rarely enters the picture with us. Need opens the door to a world of opinions and you know what they say about those.

So think "want", not "need". Besides the word need feeds into the agenda of the anti's. How many times have you heard one of them say something like, "Do you really need all of those....?" or "Do you really need an assault....?" Do give them food. Think "want".


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Thirty.


----------



## donmillard (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't know how many I need yet, so I guess I may need more...however, I have
-Springfield 1911 .45
-Springfield XDM .45
-Sig Sauer 1911 .380
-Walther PPK/s .380
-Beretta 92FS 9mm
I may buy a wheel gun next.
BTW, anyone have an opinion on the quality (or lack thereof) of Walmart's ammo? The white box Winchester seems to be really dirty to shoot and my range guy says the last Federal he bought there was "poor quality". Hope this isn't to far off the subject, apologize if it is.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I use the WWB 'Personal Defense' in .45 ACP from Walmart as my carry ammo. A 50 round box costs about what 20 of the premium stuff costs, somewhere else. I've had zero failures to fire, or feed, and the accuracy is good in my carry pistols. Expansion tests I've seen show it to be comparable to the pricey stuff, but without the pretty' flower' design you see in the advertisements. The advantage is that I can afford to do more function testing and rotate my carry ammo more frequently. I tend to 'hoard' the pricey stuff and try to keep using it past a reasonable time, before shooting it up and buying a new box.

I have had issues with the Winchester bird shot loads from Walmart being too low powered to cycle my recoil operated shotgun, and I've bought bulk packs of Remington .22's that the bullet would actually rotate in the cartridge case (they still shot OK), but the WWB in .45 has been OK, for several years.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Needing and wanting are two different things. We only need one good quality handgun that we are proficient with, but to have two or three is more fun.:smt033


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I use the WWB 'Personal Defense' in .45 ACP from Walmart as my carry ammo. A 50 round box costs about what 20 of the premium stuff costs, somewhere else. I've had zero failures to fire, or feed, and the accuracy is good in my carry pistols. Expansion tests I've seen show it to be comparable to the pricey stuff, but without the pretty' flower' design you see in the advertisements. The advantage is that I can afford to do more function testing and rotate my carry ammo more frequently. I tend to 'hoard' the pricey stuff and try to keep using it past a reasonable time, before shooting it up and buying a new box.
> 
> I have had issues with the Winchester bird shot loads from Walmart being too low powered to cycle my recoil operated shotgun, and I've bought bulk packs of Remington .22's that the bullet would actually rotate in the cartridge case (they still shot OK), but the WWB in .45 has been OK, for several years.


i get the impression that you consider ammunition to have an acceptable shelf life. how long is that, and why?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

on the humourus side 
you need 8 for the SHTF scenario
2 for each ankle holster
2 for left and right pocket holster
2 for left and right belt holster
2 for left and right shoulder holster
that's a well armed concealed carry citizen


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Broondog said:


> i get the impression that you consider ammunition to have an acceptable shelf life. how long is that, and why?


It has nothing to do with shelf life.

Loading and unloading causes one round to be slammed into the chamber, which works approximately like an inertial bullet puller. Good ammo should probably not be affected by this. Still, there is a possibility that doing it enough times could unseat the bullet. I rotate the cartridges in the magazine, so the same one isn't being slammed into the chamber every time, but you lose track of that after a while, so I like to shoot those rounds and start over. It never hurts to function test your SD ammo occasionally, anyway.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

To be honest, want and need are the same thing to me. That being said 60+ handguns and 20+ long guns and still looking for more that I don't have but need.
Also, FROM MY COLD DEAD FINGERS should somebody try to take my firearms.
If you have not yet, please write to Reps. in DC and your state and fight for your God given rights as confirmed by the constitution.

And as always shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Bisley said:


> It has nothing to do with shelf life.
> 
> Loading and unloading causes one round to be slammed into the chamber, which works approximately like an inertial bullet puller. Good ammo should probably not be affected by this. Still, there is a possibility that doing it enough times could unseat the bullet. I rotate the cartridges in the magazine, so the same one isn't being slammed into the chamber every time, but you lose track of that after a while, so I like to shoot those rounds and start over. It never hurts to function test your SD ammo occasionally, anyway.


i have heard that theory before but i personally don't hold much stock in it. i'm not saying that you are wrong but in my experience it has never happened. when i first heard about the potential for bullets to "work themselves loose" i non-scientifically tested the theory by mic'ing various rounds of my own. some had been chambered, some not, and using various brands and configurations (weight and/or bullet type) that i had on hand, even my own handloads, and nothing that *I* measured came up out of spec.

does that mean it can't happen? no.
does that mean it wont happen? no again.
does that mean i am just lucky? unknown. (i'm not really that lucky in other things )

it just means that it hasn't yet happened to me. besides, there are other reasons to burn ammo IMO....like it's just frickin' fun!

and i was really hoping it wasn't a shelf life issue since i have some Nazi marked 8x56 Hungarian circa 1938, and some 7.65 Argie (date unknown, probably older) that both still go bang, and accurately to boot. in fact that older mil-surp stuff is loaded WAY hotter than any current production ammo and would like to take your shoulder off. ammo well stored will outlive us all!


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

claimbuster said:


> You did say NEED and not WANT....is that correct? :anim_lol:


Yes, that is the key word. I hope my NEED is always ZERO, but WANT is a much larger number. It's no different than most things in life in that respect.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I guess need is meant as a way to cover all reasonable uses of a handgun. This is kind of like how many Phillips screwdrivers do you need.

I still see:
1 big revolver of use "in the bush".
1 full frame semi for home defense and can be carried.
1 smaller semi or revolver for carry under circumstances that prevent carrying a full frame
Some kind of 22 for cheap plinking.

Since I am not a hiker or hunter, I will stick to the bottom 3 and spend the leftover cash on a nice 12 gauge. I have rifles covered.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I guess I'll answer this question the way I answer it when/if asked by my wife: at least 2 more than I have at any given time.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I've got that list covered......several times over. :mrgreen:


Me too!!


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

How many do I need?

More than I have!!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Tip said:


> How many do I need?
> 
> More than I have!!


Tip, I like the way you think.


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

As taught by now departed dad, an NRA instructor, Boy Scout leader, and buget conscious (but NOT cheap) fiscal Conservative no more than one handgun per family member excluding a .22 target pistol to keep practice economical should suffice. Rifles and shotguns can be chosen while considering the situations and environment ie. terrain/topography/geographical location you might face, again a .22 caliber rifle allows economical practice. In my case unless a person lives in rural N.J. where is one going to engage a "target" at 100 yds, it's densely populated even in suburban areas (should I have to face a situation while at our barrier island condo in Florida my choices will be tailored to that location).

I'll NEVER understand those who insist on multiple handguns (revolvers/semi-autos) in a variety of calibers. There will be too much confusion in a natural disaster or SHTF scenario when selecting what to take and sorting through ammo. I think ones money will be better spent on extra recoil springs, spare cylinders, magazines, etc. and firing pins) in addition to an ample supply of a common caliber of ammuntion.

As someone who grew up in "the city" how grateful I am to my dad for getting me involved in Scouting back in 1971 cannot be fully expressed, it allowed me to learn so much that has been helpful over the years, the time at camp on weekends, summer camp, and Waterfront then later Program Director has been invaluable. As an example during Hurricane Sandy my wife was becoming increasingly frantic each day prior to the storm due to the constant "media-hype", she seriously considered evacuating. We live in NW N.J and our home is surrounded by large oak trees (thus her concern of damage to our home or us being injured). I saw the size of the storm and asked her "where do intend to go, the whole East Cost is under threat even Pennsylvania". After much thought and some heated discussions she decided to stay put though chose to ride out the hurricane two doors over in my neighbors home where there are no trees close to the house. I stayed in our 1950's fieldstone home (with thick walls) with our dog (our neighbor and his wife have cats) but I was prepared.

Days before the storm hit I had filled both car and Grand Cherokee plus a 6 gallon can with gas, used the extra fridge in the basement to freeze gallons of water (which we used to keep food cold once the power went out), stock up on bottled water, adding an extra 12 to make a total of 24 gallons (we're on a well), purchased extra canned goods, batteries of various sizes for the radio, flashlights & police scanner (though I always keep extras on hand), small propane cylinders/mantles for Coleman stove and lanterns. I filled all four of my 5 gallon jugs usually used for camping with water and did the same with my large pots, living on the shore of N.J.'s largest lake allowed me to use 5 gallon buckets of lake water to flush the toilet.

As soon as the storm passed my wife came back into our home (she was gone 2 days). Though we lost power early in the storm which left us without running water, heat (oil furnace), electricity, and other amenities like TV and internet we survived. The temps plummeted but I was able to keep one room barely tolerable using the fireplace (I wish we had a wood stove & generator) with all the trees on the property we have plenty of split wood. Thanks to the frozen gallons of water we didn't lose any frozen food due to spoilage and had a hot meal (cooked on the propane stove) each night in addition to coffee and soup during the day. Being without power for six (6) days is trying, we had been through it before during the 100 year flood in 2000 when the lake rose 11 ft (we evacuated my elderly in-laws from the lakefront house below us by boat and brought them into our small home for 2 wks), severe storms and blizzards (even an F-0 tornado that swept across the lake leaving us without power for 7 days), nerves get rattled, tempers get short, and with the bone chilling cold everyone (me, my wife, and dog) is "on edge".

The Boy Scouts and my father taught me to "Be Prepared". Keep things simple, don't overthink a possible scenario even when it comes to firearms. Stick to the basics, it'll make things much easier should you have to endure a situation like I've described above.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

All of them


----------



## tazelmo (Feb 4, 2013)

BigCityChief said:


> I guess I'll answer this question the way I answer it when/if asked by my wife: at least 2 more than I have at any given time.


 That about sums it up for me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

JerseyJubal said:


> As taught by now departed dad, an NRA instructor, Boy Scout leader, and buget conscious (but NOT cheap) fiscal Conservative no more than one handgun per family member excluding a .22 target pistol to keep practice economical should suffice. Rifles and shotguns can be chosen while considering the situations and environment ie. terrain/topography/geographical location you might face, again a .22 caliber rifle allows economical practice. In my case unless a person lives in rural N.J. where is one going to engage a "target" at 100 yds, it's densely populated even in suburban areas (should I have to face a situation while at our barrier island condo in Florida my choices will be tailored to that location).
> 
> I'll NEVER understand those who insist on multiple handguns (revolvers/semi-autos) in a variety of calibers. There will be too much confusion in a natural disaster or SHTF scenario when selecting what to take and sorting through ammo. I think ones money will be better spent on extra recoil springs, spare cylinders, magazines, etc. and firing pins) in addition to an ample supply of a common caliber of ammuntion.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Broondog said:


> i have heard that theory before but i personally don't hold much stock in it. i'm not saying that you are wrong but in my experience it has never happened. when i first heard about the potential for bullets to "work themselves loose" i non-scientifically tested the theory by mic'ing various rounds of my own. some had been chambered, some not, and using various brands and configurations (weight and/or bullet type) that i had on hand, even my own handloads, and nothing that *I* measured came up out of spec.
> 
> does that mean it can't happen? no.
> does that mean it wont happen? no again.
> ...


I've never had it happen, either. But I have bought factory ammo that had loose bullets, from an improper crimp, and I've handloaded ammo with an improper crimp. So, no matter how much I think it probably won't happen, I find myself 'freshening' my ammo, anyway, for the weapon I'm depending on for self defense.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hideit said:


> on the humourus side
> you need 8 for the SHTF scenario
> 2 for each ankle holster
> 2 for left and right pocket holster
> ...


2 for each ankle holster: two sig 938's in 9mm
2 for left and right pocket holster: two S&W j frame 357mag (it can also use 38spl when the power is not needed
2 for left and right belt holster: large frame 9mm like a beretta 92fs; and large frame 357 mag like S&W 686
2 for left and right shoulder holster: S&W or Ruger 44MAG and a 1911 45acp
OH and a back pack to hold the extra ammo
and probably over the shoulders a 10/22 for small game or an AR or Shotgun 12 guage


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

As many as I can afford!


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

Bisley said:


> No.


You say "No", why? What is your reasoning?

Being someone knew to handgun ownership I'd like to know just what your views are. My experience is mostly with long-guns, an Enfield .303, 12 gauge, and .22 bolt action rifle with seven round magazine.

As stated in my rather long post in this thread I'm of the belief that staying at home where surrounding are familiar. Preparing to "bug-out" whether due to natural disasters or SHTF scenario ie. gathering important documents, Rx's, jewelry, dog food, firearms, ammo, food, water, lanterns, camp stove, etc. one can find themselves having MORE to pack than there is room in the vehicles.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

My choices:
22 Revolver
9mm for defense, night stand/carry
44 Mag for hunting, and general field protection
.44 Special (same as above, but easier to carry and on the wrist)


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I think one to match each shirt would be good.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

Carrying ..
Kahr PM9 & Kahr P380 

Home defense gun..Glock 19 

History ..1911 kimber pro raptor


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Need, the one I am carring, want at least the next one I buy. How many a person has it is up to the person and no one else.


----------

